# TABLERUNNER & PLACEMATS (pic)



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

This is my weekend project....I have been needing to replace my tablecloth...it has been worn out for a while.....I had this sunflower fabric.....so this is what I made.
bopeep


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh...I wanna come sit down and have a cuppa with you at that table!! It looks sooo inviting. Great job!!


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

I always feel so frugal when I make something from my stash. I don't know why since I paid for the fabric to begin with. I like the sun flowers very fallish. Makes me want to sit down with a cup of tea.


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

I want to join the coffee party too! Those place mats and the table runner are great.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank You Ladies......come on over 
bopeep


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I love it. I'll have tea, please....

And good company. (then we can plan your next neat project)

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful! You did a great job with those, I love sunflowers!


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

Great job!


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

That's a very pretty table to sit down to! Great job!

dawn


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

really nice! I love sunflowers!
Your table looks so inviting!


----------



## pen (Mar 2, 2005)

I like this too, my husband is a big sunflower fan he plants them every year. Looks great.


----------



## CarrieAnne (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh, its SO pretty!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank You.....We are really enjoying them DH said it looks almost like a new kitchen.
bopeep


----------



## Jean in Ohio (Aug 16, 2009)

I would rather have a plate of Donuts and a jug of Cool Fresh Apple Cider....


----------



## amylou62 (Jul 14, 2008)

Looks really good!


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Beautiful! Love the sunflowers


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

I love the blue and yellow combination. And like Angie, I'll have tea please.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I have several yards of that fabric, but I think my blue is lighter then yours (could be the puter though). If I ever get my dream table I want to do my seat cushions in the fabric as well as curtains. Yours looks really good though 

Heidi


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

Very pretty. I am looking forward to getting to sew before long. DS put up the wall cabinets in the kitchen today and got them out of my sewing area. I have so many things to make for Christmas. Maybe he will get to put in the base cabinets next weekend and then I will really have room.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Your table is lovely. What a neat thing to do!


----------



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

Great job!!! I am working on a fall table runner...hope to have it done by tomorrow.

Marsha


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

If she keeps making these things,I ain't never gunna get my wool socks knitted Eddie Buck


----------



## Shagbarkmtcatle (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh rats, I just had to find out why Eddie Buck was posting here. I thought maybe he might have made some curtains or some such and was showing them off to everyone. I might have know he was just fussing with his wife


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Very nice job!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Shagbarkmtcatle said:


> Oh rats, I just had to find out why Eddie Buck was posting here. I thought maybe he might have made some curtains or some such and was showing them off to everyone. I might have know he was just fussing with his wife


I will be sure to let you know IF .....he makes curtains.....I think I am going to have to make them socks.....LOL...got to look on knifty kniter site and see if I can make socks with my loom.

Thanks for the nice comments.
bopeep


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Oooo, me too, please! I'll have coffee, tea, lemonade, whatever. The table looks so inviting.


----------

